

Ask HN: Confusing Ruby and JS syntax while programming? - jyu

I'm pretty new to web dev. Doing Ruby/JS but I tend to forget which one I'm in and swap syntax and styles.<p>Is there a good method or tools to more easily keep these two modes separate? Or is this a newbie thing that improves as I get more experienced?
======
roopeshv
Style is something you'll get with practice, and deliberate attention to the
process of writing code. Syntax on the other hand, is very different in Ruby
and JS. I'm not sure what exactly you are confusing specifically.

I switch between Python and Ruby for the most part, and I find Rb/Py to be
very close in syntax, than Rb/JS. So between Rb/Py I mostly confuse the
if/elsif statements more than anything else, and refer to python manual from
time to time.

If you point to specifics, may be we can discuss more about what is confusing
and how to avoid it.

------
rkwz
I haven't noticed such a thing. I used Java, Ruby and JS in my previous
project but I don't remember being confused. Maybe it's a newbie thing.
Anyway, Ruby's syntax has underscores (snake_case) and JS has lowerCamelCase
style syntax. Hope it helps! :)

~~~
jyu
Maybe confusion is the wrong word. But just making mental lapses like
forgetting semi-colons or adding unnecessary brackets and underscores, that
kind of stuff.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I personally often end up confusing CoffeeScript and Python.

------
swah
The obvious solution here is to write a compiler :)

